

Scraping the Smithsonian (2013) - benbreen
http://matthewlincoln.net/2013/08/08/scraping-the-smithsonian.html

======
themartorana
Sadly while browsing I read "Scrapping the Smithsonian" and got my panties all
in a bunch before I realized that I can't read tonight.

Although on the plus side, it got me to click on the link which was a cool
read.

------
curiously
wanted to see how a tool like [https://scrape.it](https://scrape.it) would do
on a site like this, took about less than a few minutes to create.

[https://scrape.it/pub/collections.si.edusearchresults.htmtag...](https://scrape.it/pub/collections.si.edusearchresults.htmtag.cstypeallqspacefqobject_typeWorksofart.xlsx)

